# [SOLVED] Can I Delete the PerfLogs Folder?



## jester1 (Apr 30, 2008)

In my C main drive, there is a folder titled PerfLogs. Inside it, there's one folder, an Admin folder. However, nothing else exists inside these folders.

Would it be safe to delete the PerfLogs folder? I read that in Vista, the folder is created by the "Reliability and Performance Monitor," but couldn't find any detailed information about the folder. Any thoughts regarding this?

many thanks,
jester1


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can I Delete the PerfLogs Folder?*

Hi - 

Files are written to c:\perflogs\system\diagnosis by PERFMON and WINSAT (performance index). Vista PERFMON info - 

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc765998.aspx

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc722173.aspx

You can delete them if you wish, but HDD space savings will probably be < 25 MB.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jester1 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Can I Delete the PerfLogs Folder?*

thank you for your reply,if i only save as little as 25mb then i think i will leave it,it does`nt seem that it will do much harm to my hdd space.

regards 
jester1


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can I Delete the PerfLogs Folder?*

I agree.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

